# Minka Kelly: 30-minütiges Sex-Tape aufgetaucht



## beachkini (24 Juli 2012)

​
Wer berühmt werden will, muss viel von sich preisgeben, so hat man den Eindruck. Und damit ist nicht nur gemeint, dass angehende Stars gerne aus dem Nähkästchen plaudern, sondern dass sie auch viel Haut zeigen. Manchmal sogar so viel, dass es den Promis, nachdem sie ihren Durchbruch geschafft haben, ziemlich peinlich ist, wenn die pikanten Details ans Licht kommen. So gibt es nicht wenige Damen in der Promiwelt, die sich mit plötzlich auftauchenden Nacktbildern oder – noch schlimmer – Sex-Tapes herumschlagen müssen.

Mit den Aufnahmen in eindeutigen Posen und ziemlich unbekleidet, machten schon Paris Hilton (31), Kim Kardashian (31), Pamela Anderson (45) oder gerüchteweise auch Lindsay Lohan (26) von sich reden. Im letzten Jahr gab es den Skandal, dass Whitney Houstons (†48) Tochter Bobbi Kristina (19) in solch einem Filmchen zu sehen sein soll – gedreht, als sie noch minderjährig war! Ähnliches wird nun auch von der Schauspielerin Minka Kelly (32) behauptet. Die Tochter des ehemaligen Aerosmith-Gitarristen Rick Dufay (60), die aus der Serie „Friday Night Lights“ oder Filmen wie „The Roomate“ und „Meine erfundene Frau“ bekannt ist, soll laut TMZ nun ebenfalls in einem schlüpfrigen Video zu sehen sein.

Das Sextape, das gerade dem meistbietenden zum Verkauf angeboten wird, soll stolze 30 Minuten lang sein und Minka in Aktion mit ihrem früheren Freund zeigen. Die Aufnahmen entstanden angeblich in New Mexico und es soll klar zu erkennen sein, dass Minka sich bewusst war, dass sie gefilmt wurde. Pikant ist, dass bisher nicht gewiss ist, wie alt Minka zum Zeitpunkt des Drehs war: Sie könnte unter 18 gewesen sein. Weder die Schauspielerin selbst noch ihr Pressesprecher waren bisher für einen Kommentar erreichbar, aber wir dürfen wohl davon ausgehen, dass Minka Kelly nicht glücklich über diesen Skandal ist!

*Das Video, Caps usw. sind hier verboten!!!*


----------



## steven91 (24 Juli 2012)

von gina-lisa gibts auch ein neues...nur zur info


----------



## tommie3 (25 Juli 2012)

Alles so ernst zu nehmende Schauspielerinnen.
Mädels:Fürs Pussy in die Kamera halten gibts kein Oscar.Höchstens ne Venus


----------

